# Schools in Sharjah



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Greetings.... 

My wife and I are looking for some schools in Sharjah for our 11 and 7 year old for next year (12/8 in 2012). We currently live in the US but we will have appointments beginning in August.

Any information would be helpful. Our package includes schooling for our children so we are just shopping around. From my preliminary research, I found several schools that we like. One in particular was the Sharjah English School.

How difficult is the process for getting children into schools in that region? Am I shopping too early, etc.?

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, contact them now. There will most likely be a waiting list if you were to wait untli after Feb or March. I would strongly suggest that you actually come over for a week and visit the different schools.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks jynxgirl for the information. I was thinking the same thing as private schools here in the states can be the same way.

Thanks for your reply.....


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I live in Sharjah and Sharjah English School has a good reputation,I have many friends that have kids that are going there or have went there and have now graduated . I would study up on the English system and have your kids learn something about the English,because its not the same.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Longgood bye! I hear the English educational system is much different than our US one. I have colleagues who were educated under that system so I have been conducting some research. Thanks again!


----------

